# Ok camel spider



## SpiderLady79 (Oct 2, 2008)

How can this 





be called a spider? There isnt alot of info on them except that no one knows what they are this is what someone said.....By the way, the picture is of the "camel spider" or "wind scorpion" which is technically not a spider or scorpion. My theory is that they are aliens. So of its not a "spider" then why call it one? All I know is there ugly, nasty, and mean. A friend of my hubby's that he works with seen them all the time when he was over sea's.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 2, 2008)

They're called solifugids. They're arachnids but not spiders or scorpions.

Apparently they're difficult to keep alive in captivity but I know some people are having success keeping them. A few other factoids; they don't have any venom but can give you a very nasty bite. Also they are extremely fast runners.

They don't have a 6 foot vertical leap and they don't eat camels.


----------



## YeloNeck (Oct 2, 2008)

"It" belongs to Arachnida and Solifugae, i don't really know what is it. No ones said that they are spiders - we just call them that. They are aliens - i agree


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 2, 2008)

Iv got one , Cute little furry thing , eats like a horse  if you get one , get a young one ,


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ya they are fast runners when they whant to i herd they can run 10 miles per hour


----------



## Tuwin (Oct 2, 2008)

They are ugly as sin...and sin is super ugly


----------



## Tcollector (Oct 2, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> Iv got one , Cute little furry thing , eats like a horse  if you get one , get a young one ,



Dude where do you get one at?


----------



## KirbyStyle (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive seen them at local reptile shows as juvs for like $30.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 2, 2008)

look around the for sale area, i think a few of the official dealers have them.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 2, 2008)

I got one at a bug fair for £12.00 keep them on dry play sand , no humidity just a warter bowl , feed evry 2 to 3 days  

Heres a care sheet.

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/G-granti.html


----------



## dantediss (Oct 2, 2008)

tarantula online . com sells them but they cant guarantee live delivery as its not a hardy species and i agree thats not something id want in my collection...now the sicarius that they sell is a differant story : )


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Oct 2, 2008)

alot of what is circulating around about these things is false, they are fast runners but cant get up to 10mph, they cant jump, they have no venom, and they dont eat camels.  These things are form the desert and love shade, their name in Arabic means shadow runner.  In the desert they will run at you to hide in your shade and they hide in the shade of dead camels, and eat what feeds on the corpse.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 2, 2008)

poisoness17 said:


> Dude where do you get one at?


PM me if you want one I know where to get a few different species including the huge ones from Egypt. I keep them and they are not ugly one bit, like someone said. If you have a decent appricitation for unique arachnids. And they are amazing to watch burrow and handle.
Here's one of my G.Granti's. She is gorgeous.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 2, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> A few other factoids; they don't have any venom but can give you a very nasty bite.


there was this paper not sure if it was ever confirmed independently.

 Aruchami, M . and G . Sundara Rajulu. 1978 . An investigation on the poison glands and the nature of the venom of Rhagodes nigrocinctus (Solifugae : Arachnida) . Nat . Acad . Sci . Letters (India) ,
1 :191-192 . 

Rev


----------



## MyNameIsMud (Oct 3, 2008)

Out here in western Nebraska we see a few of them each summer.  They start showing up about mid June and by the end of August have disappeared again.  The largest one I've seen out here is only a couple of inches.  They're monsters though at feeding time.  Very interesting to observe but because of the short life span I don't keep them.


----------



## GameWarden (Oct 3, 2008)

yea those things are crazy, i watched a video where one chewed off a lizards head, id rather get stung by my emperor than touch 1 lol


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

GameWarden said:


> yea those things are crazy, i watched a video where one chewed off a lizards head, id rather get stung by my emperor than touch 1 lol


I wouldnt. They are pretty docile as I showed earlier.


----------



## MyNameIsMud (Oct 3, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> They are pretty docile as I showed earlier.


I've always been a little apprehensive about handling them -- watching them eat has give me a bit of respect for those jaws lol


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 4, 2008)

I purposely let my 1" fuzzy solifugid bite me and my buddys. It dont break the skin but it can hurt lol. Either of my Granti's would for sure make you bleed though.


----------

